# acer ASPIRE 7738G Windows 7/ Sound issues



## Antonytycoon (Oct 23, 2009)

well i have gone though 2 of these new laptops since they came out yesterday, both have had the same problem, the sound starts making a loud buzz / vibration now and then, this appears to be some kind of design fault. and suggestions on how i can fix it without having to go in for a third laptop ??? thanks


----------



## Steve5080 (Oct 30, 2009)

I purchased one of these on Tuesday and have the same problem with the sound. I am relutant to take it back to the shop, just to get another with the same issue. How did you get on?


----------



## Antonytycoon (Oct 23, 2009)

stil have my second laptop with the sound faults, i also find it freezing over and stopping every so often , getting very annoying taking it back later today and hope 3rd time is lucky ^^


----------



## ahaydock (Nov 6, 2009)

I bought the same laptop last week and am having the same problem, is there no way to solve it? :sigh:


----------



## Antonytycoon (Oct 23, 2009)

nope afraid not, i took it back to the store yesterday and the sound was working then, so they wont take it back £800 down the drain


----------



## scratchline (Nov 17, 2009)

Antonytycoon said:


> well i have gone though 2 of these new laptops since they came out yesterday, both have had the same problem, the sound starts making a loud buzz / vibration now and then, this appears to be some kind of design fault. and suggestions on how i can fix it without having to go in for a third laptop ??? thanks


Right guys, same problem here and on third Laptop, same problem 

Try this :wink: go to acer downloads. acer aspire. 7738g model. audio realtech driver. Save it, run it and let it remove your old and change to the new :wave::grin::wave::grin::wave:

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## night_pz (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello, 
The newes drivers dont fix the problem 

It is interesting, that in WinXP(I use dual boot) the problem does not exist! So it is not a hardware fault, its software obviously.


----------



## FrogOnAMission (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello, I am having the same problem with my 7738G.
I have tried alot of different things, and so far the only thing i can conclude is that the sub wuffer is not working at all.
If anyone finds a fix please post it.


----------



## Antonytycoon (Oct 23, 2009)

After playing around with the settings ive managed to get the sound to work without the damn annoying buzz I'm not sure how but juat fiddle around with the settings. It is possible. Yet the subwoofer indeed does not work at all.


----------



## night_pz (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, you can volume down to zero "Internal Subwoofer" in the "Levels" menu, but that isnt really a solution :upset:
I have tried drivers from realtek directly, but they dont even see the subwoofer.
I really hope acer are working on this one! I will write them a letter. You all should do that so they see it's a common problem and fix it!

P.S. WOW there is a new audio driver in support! I'm downloading it right now! All my hopes are in it!


----------



## night_pz (Nov 21, 2009)

I confirm! The new drivers


> Audio_Realtek_v6.0.1.5972_W7x86x64


 fix the subwoofer problem! I have been plaing music all day long on max volume, playing games, ect. and the bass is still perfect! Thanks ACER


----------



## AndyPartridge (Dec 3, 2009)

I have also had this same fatal problem. 

i am on my second 7738G now, and the bad thing is the laptop really suits me so i really need all problems to be fixed.

I just thought i'd let you know that i duel boot with windows 7 and linux now and when on linux there is no problem with sound. 

this leads me to my only thought that windows 7 is at fault (with this type of laptop) its probly the fact windows 7 is new and when the laptop came out they haddn't really had time to get windows 7 working perfectly on the acer in question. 

I use linux and my problems are solved but i do like windows 7 abit and still like useing it so the only thing i can think of to solve these problems is drivers, i no someone in the thread already sugested drivers but that is the only thing i can see that is going to solve the problem.

p.s and lol the main reason i posted and i nearly forgot to say, one thing no-one has said about on this thred and i don't no if its unknown or not but the sound faults happen when you are useing alot of RAM or CPU usage. thats why when you take it into the shop they sit it on its own and just play one music file and it plays fine. If you want your money back go in tell them that its a proplem occering with over use of ram or cpu and then get them to run a load of other programs while playing the music that way the sound fault will be at its loudest, and hu no's the techys might no how to fix it. If they do fix it come and post what they did on this thred.

hope this was of some help.

Andy Partridge



lol i just type all that and the one post above mine which i should have read says they have fixed it, i am yet to try it yet though but thanks guy hu fixed it 



edit again: they guy hu above me fixed the problem, i can't get that driver for free acer downloads make you pay??


----------



## ahaydock (Nov 6, 2009)

Easiest way i found to download it for free was:

http://www.acer.co.uk/acer/service....tx1g.c2att92=122&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=2980211862

Notebook --> Aspire --> 7738G --> 'Select Operating System'

and select one of three audio files.


----------



## Antonytycoon (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmm, My subwoofer stil doesnt work with the latest divers and i havnt experianced any sound faults as of yet. Any sugestions to fix the subwoofer D: ?!?!


----------



## night_pz (Nov 21, 2009)

Have you turned it up in volume menu?


----------



## Antonytycoon (Oct 23, 2009)

night_pz said:


> Have you turned it up in volume menu?


I dont have it as an option in the Volume Menu :|


----------



## night_pz (Nov 21, 2009)

So you dont have the right drivers! Unisntall all drivers and install the latest from acer.com for Win7 64bit


----------



## Antonytycoon (Oct 23, 2009)

night_pz said:


> So you dont have the right drivers! Unisntall all drivers and install the latest from acer.com for Win7 64bit


That is what i do have though >.<


----------



## night_pz (Nov 21, 2009)

Try reinstalling. With the acer drivers I have "Internal Subwoofer" volume level control!


----------



## Antonytycoon (Oct 23, 2009)

*** its still not working lol, also, what is with the blue tooth options for the home premium 64 bit ?? is there no drivers at all for that feature ?


----------



## Antonytycoon (Oct 23, 2009)

seem too have a little issue too...
I downloaded the drivers fromt he site again from the right section, now only sterio works .....


----------



## night_pz (Nov 21, 2009)

Mine 7738G dont have bluetooth 
About the drivers - there is no reason not to work! Try reinstalling Windows!


----------



## Antonytycoon (Oct 23, 2009)

night_pz said:


> Mine 7738G dont have bluetooth
> About the drivers - there is no reason not to work! Try reinstalling Windows!


lol mine has a bluetooth button and has the **** inside it just doesnt have any driviers, there are for the vista version though, and no im not gonna reinstall windows like this. ill just have to w8 for yet another update and deal with stereo fornow. :sigh:


----------



## Steve5080 (Oct 30, 2009)

It seems some of you have not found the level controls for the separate speakers, including the sub woofers and centre speakers, so here's how to find them

click on "Control Panel" from the start menu
click on "Hardware and Sound" 
In Sound (third item down) click on "Manage Audio Devices"
In the sound box that will appear click on "Speakers", the click "Properties"
Another box will appear called "Speaker Properties", click on the third tab "Levels" 
You will now have the fader controls of mic and line inputs as well as all the speakers. I have taken my "Internal Sub Woofer" down to 80%, and have not noticed the dreaded rasping sound since doing so. Hope this works for you.

Regards 

Steve


----------



## Antonytycoon (Oct 23, 2009)

Steve5080 said:


> It seems some of you have not found the level controls for the separate speakers, including the sub woofers and centre speakers, so here's how to find them
> 
> click on "Control Panel" from the start menu
> click on "Hardware and Sound"
> ...



Thanks steave but i allready know that, I only have one option on that and that is for the headphones


----------



## FrogOnAMission (Nov 27, 2009)

Steve5080 said:


> It seems some of you have not found the level controls for the separate speakers, including the sub woofers and centre speakers, so here's how to find them
> 
> click on "Control Panel" from the start menu
> click on "Hardware and Sound"
> ...


Hello Steve, 

i have managed to remove "the dreaded rasping sound" (as so have most of the others), but the problem now is, sub woofer makes no sound at all, with or without "the rasping sound".


----------



## Seeyan (Dec 12, 2009)

night_pz said:


> Try reinstalling. With the acer drivers I have "Internal Subwoofer" volume level control!


Where is this internal subwoofer volume control - down the tray bar, next to the clock (where the default one is)?

I do not have this kind of volume control either and I believe I have got the same drivers as you. Also, I have never had problems with "subwoofer". I put the "", because this is a subwoofer only on paper, in fact it is more of a mid-level speaker, but nothing like a low-level woofer (at least on mine 7738G).

I guess we may be speaking for different notions here..

PS:
Ok, I found the level control you speak of. Mine is at 100 and I have no problems with wobbling etc. But, as I said, I don't consider this to be a subwoofer.


----------



## night_pz (Nov 21, 2009)

Of course it is hard to say subwoofer, but it makes some low noises in comparison with the common notebook's sound.


----------



## envasahans (Aug 12, 2010)

I also had a problem that the subwoofer started to sound cracky at unrandom times. You can adjust the level of the woofer but it won't make the cracking noise dissapear: you're just removing the low-tone.

This is the way how to solve this problem:

Click on the volume icon on your taskbar.
Click on the speaker icon
Go to the tab "Dolby"
Uncheck audio enhancer

This should make the cracking noise dissapear, even when your woofer level is at max.

Ofcourse the overall sound changes a bit and so it's not a complete satisfying solution but atleast you have low tones coming out of your laptop.

I probably will contact acer about this, maybe they can fix the problem in a update.

Hope this helps you all....


----------



## envasahans (Aug 12, 2010)

forget my solution.. After posting the message the woofer immediately started cracking again!
It worked fine for three days.... I can't imagine it's a hardware problem because it seems to be coming and going randomly... 

Sorry guys but I really believed I found a solution...


----------



## tmacmucsi (Sep 1, 2010)

envasahans said:


> forget my solution.. After posting the message the woofer immediately started cracking again!
> It worked fine for three days.... I can't imagine it's a hardware problem because it seems to be coming and going randomly...
> 
> Sorry guys but I really believed I found a solution...



You sure it does not work? I turned it off and the problem went away. If it comes back, it indicates that it's definitely a hardware problem, given that no software changes were made and the problem comes back anyway. Have you checked if the audio enhancer got turned back on somehow? Thanks for the answer!


----------



## night_pz (Nov 21, 2009)

It's definitely no hardware problem! With newest drivers in windows 7 the problem was gone(tested a few months) But now I decided to go back to win XP and the problem is back!


----------

